

Post mortem of the glif, the kickstarter funded iphone stand - b0b0b0b
http://www.therussiansusedapencil.com/post/2794775825/idea-to-market-in-5-months-making-the-glif

======
chrisaycock
Interesting to hear that they went through 10 iterations with a 3D on-demand
printer before even posting to Kickstarter to pay for injection molding. Among
the advice the pair of entrepreneurs give is (1) to make pricing tiers easy to
understand, and (2) build a relationship with a niche blogger for coverage in
the future.

~~~
bootload
_"... Interesting to hear that they went through 10 iterations with a 3D on-
demand printer before even posting to Kickstarter ..."_

10 iterations isn't that many compared computer code in software.

